# Merit Optical Attachment



## bwanatom

I just received an optical device in the mail I ordered to help with "blurry front site focus". It's called the "Merit Optical Attachment". It's for us old folks who can't see their front sight to shoot straight. (and the youngun's who need reading glasses too). I have attached some photos of this device below, and I have to say, I tried them out, and they work! By opening and closing the aperature, which is simply adjusted by rotating the eyepiece, it brings the front sight into focus. This is great for range shooting. (although I have not shot with them, I dry fired at home).
This is a review of the Merit Optical Attachment by Jeff Quinn: http://www.gunblast.com/MeritOptical

"Aperature Open"








"Aperature Closed" (the many leaafs look like a camera lens)









Can't wait to try them out, maybe tomorrow. Now what excuse will I use for my poor shooting skills? :anim_lol:
thanks, bt


----------



## DJ Niner

Eagerly anticipating your range report.

On an indoor range, can you use "the sun was in my eyes" as an excuse? :mrgreen:


----------



## bwanatom

Hello,
I posted the pic below with results using the "Merit Optical Attachment. Personally, I like the device. It helps me see the front sight while letting me concentrate more. I joined a shooting club, it costs $165/yr, but I can shoot as long as I want for just $8/per session. They are open in the winter time fri. 10-2pm, sat/sun 10-4pm. I can spend as long as I want each of those days, no time limit. This is just what I wanted in a shooting range, as it promotes a more relaxed enviorment. It is also more like a social club in which the shooters bs with each other, talking over techniques and such. It is interesting how appearances can be deceiving. Three old men were there, all showing signs of old age, but could pluck the center of the targe out at 50 ft, consistantly. One of them was into gun shooting competition, he had quite a set up. These guys all gave me some pointers that helped me out, another reason I like the place. To me, this is just what the doctor ordered. As far as the Merit Opt's, I give them a thumbs up ......... :smt023 because they work for me.
The attached photo is of my shooting results. Keep in mind, as one of the guys taught me, was the desire to create a 6:00 o'clock hole. I did not try to hit the bullseye directly, I tried to hit just below it at 6 o'clock. This wouldn't be considered great shooting by most standards, but I am getting better at my grouping ability, and feeling a little more confident with my hg. I noticed some of the strays in this photo were because I was shooting a litte fast and not concentrating like I should. By the way, this was at 20 feet. 
ps... I'll have a hard time convincing anybody that the sun was in my eyes, as this was indoors. 
thank you, bt


----------



## DJ Niner

Good shooting! 

And with your new club membership, now you can concentrate a bit more without feeling as rushed, so soon you'll be showing even MORE improvement! Congrats! :smt023


----------

